# Spaghetti can lantern totorial



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

There seems to be a problem embedding videos from Photobucket. Normally they must be embedded into the thread. We are working on trying to find a solution but it's looking like it's something with Photobucket. Meanwhile, you have to click on the picture above to see the video tutorial.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Sep 30, 2008)

Terra,

I found a link on her website that describes how it was made with a video showing them in action: http://killerhaunts.weebly.com/can-lanterns.html


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Large size lanterns...*

It is easy to also make larger size lanterns using institutional size food cans. Treat yourself to enough fruit cocktail or spaghetti sauce to last a lifetime (from Costco, Sam's, BJ's or the family size soup cans, etc. from grocery stores - then save the can.

Fill the rinsed can with water and freeze solid. This makes the hole punching a bit easier and safer. 

Next - get a tetanus shot (lol)


Then you can hole-punch designs into the can with an ice pick - or drive a large nail or spike into the can using a hammer (You may need pliers to pull the nail out of the can...BE CAREFUL! CUT CANS ARE SHARP ( My kids are grown -- but I am still such a Mom...).

You can torch the outside of the can with a torch gun (Especially if you are a hands-on builder fanatic like Terra!) to give it a cool aged patina -- or spray paint with your fav colors of Rustoleum spray paint. 

At the top edge of the can - add three holes - punch into fairly accurate distances of thirds. Then attach *3 chains* -- equal lengths - and have them meet at the top with a ring. Attach a Halloween item to the ring for extra uumph - like a small skelly head or pumpkin. 

Add tea lite and voila!

We used to make these in Shop/Home Ec class back in the 60's. Very fun! I would also put a few streamers hanging down from the can to catch the wind and make them swing around a bit.

If you Google "Tin Can Lantern crafts", you will get other helpful entries like these:

http://www.craftbits.com/project/tin-can-lantern

http://www.ehow.com/how_3431_make-tin-can.html

http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/family/recycled-tin-can-crafts3.htm


----------



## Technician (Aug 18, 2010)

looks great indeed !!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Great video killerhaunts! 

I edited my first post to this thread _(please take a look at it)._ Looks like Photobucket is having problems embedding videos.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice. This would go great on a grave keeper/grave digger.Or anywhere else that could use some light! Again, if I had a place for them in my yard haunt, I would use em.


----------

